# By Demand [July 2011]



## echoplxx (May 30, 2011)

*Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to editor @thinkdigit.com for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to dvd @thinkdigit.com*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Only for DVD content*
Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list to dvd @thinkdigit.com. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list..*
*Software:* Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games:* GameSpot is your go-to source for video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
*Game Trailers:* Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
*HD Trailers:* Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music:* Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com
*Audiobooks:* librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
*Lectures and Courses:* academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:* distrowatch.com
*Movies:* archive.org
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*PS:* *To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 8-12 of each month*


----------



## jayantr7 (May 30, 2011)

Can you all make this a Learning Issue with loads of learning contents?

* Apps (64bit) to customize Windows 7 desktop. e.g.Bump-top, Circle Dock
*Courses on PHP/MySQL/HMTL/CSS/JavaScript (also for beginners)
* Joli OS

# Fast Track on Game Development
--A bunch of Developer apps


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 30, 2011)

Yup, I'm not interested in Game Development, but many Digit readers and TDF members looks interested in Game Development. Diff queries on this subject and threads coming up now and then proves that. So a FT to Game Development would be nice. If you guys can cover some good institutes also that would be awesome 

So basically +1 for FT to Game Development


----------



## sygeek (May 30, 2011)

A good site for free lectures - ontwik | Free Lectures, Screencasts and conferences for real developers & designers


----------



## chandigarhfellow (May 31, 2011)

Please use moserbear or sony music entertainment dvd replication services . Dvd`s replicated by krcd india pvt ltd. Doesnot perform very good as per my experience and are not reliable.


----------



## siva (Jun 1, 2011)

Please include Visual studio 2010 ultimate trial version.


----------



## echoplxx (Jun 1, 2011)

chandigarhfellow said:


> Please use moserbear or sony music entertainment dvd replication services . Dvd`s replicated by krcd india pvt ltd. Doesnot perform very good as per my experience and are not reliable.



Thanks for the suggestion, however DVD replication decision is made by the management and not the editorial team. We'd like nothing better than our reader experience to be above expectations.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 1, 2011)

How about providing Cyanogen Mod 7 ROMs?


----------



## dreatica (Jun 1, 2011)

Complete guide for iOS like you guys did for Android/Ubuntu.

Meego
*meego.com/downloads

CyberLink PowerDirector
HD Video Editing and Movie Making Software â€“ PowerDirector 9

Corel VideoStudio Pro X4- fully functional trial version of VideoStudio Pro X4
Video Editing Software â€“ Corel VideoStudio Pro X4
Visual Studio 2010 Ultimate
*www.microsoft.com/visualstudio/en-us/products/2010-editions/ultimate/overview


----------



## saurabh595 (Jun 3, 2011)

Please consider Fast track to *Backtrack* linux and *python* language
also include more linux softwares and games


----------



## keerthi teja (Jun 4, 2011)

*Windows 7 SP1 64BIT*

Flex Video Tutorials - Download LINK :: Flex in a Week video training | Adobe Developer Connection

BackTrack 5

FastTrack On Flex.

+1 for Visual studio 2010 trial


----------



## Saurav2007 (Jun 4, 2011)

Game *playthrough / longplay* videos both retro and modern (pc and console)

Longplay - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
World of Longplays - News - Backup FTP server now available! - News
Videogame Replays : Free Movies : Download & Streaming : Internet Archive
The C64-Gamevideoarchive : Free Movies : Download & Streaming : Internet Archive
Complete Story/Gameplay Based Hard Playthrough Video - Xbox360Achievements.org
Recorded Amiga Games - News

These can be great fun for armchair video game addicts


----------



## saurabh595 (Jun 4, 2011)

+1 for BackTrack 5


----------



## jayantr7 (Jun 5, 2011)

saurabh595 said:


> Please consider linux and *python* language
> also include more linux softwares and games



+1... and also do include C++ tutorials for beginners


----------



## Ali Stone (Jun 6, 2011)

plzz give some posts realted to hardware fun i mean building devices plzz and hardcore one you should do something for those who love soldering
you stopped featuring hardcore device building for those who dont have enough guts to touch some hot material


----------



## Roshan9415 (Jun 6, 2011)

1.Backtrack5 
2.Fasttrack to Backtrack5
3.Some other linux Penetration distros.
[Last time u give us in june2010 4or5 pentetration distro.]
4.Visual Studio[Visual Basic]
5.Article and video on Lightscribe technology.

6.New GNACKTRACK Distro
Please include backtrack 5 as Many user requesting you.
Thanx for office 2010 and ubantu fastrack.


----------



## Lan101 (Jun 6, 2011)

Fast track to Batch Programming please.


----------



## saurabh595 (Jun 6, 2011)

Please include pdf of previous issues Fast track just like you provided magazines pdf on this month dvd


----------



## Ali Stone (Jun 7, 2011)

angry birds for pC


----------



## Anish (Jun 10, 2011)

-Fast track to perl
-Fast track to visual basic (would be much appreciated)


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jun 10, 2011)

Please include Linux Mint 11 (Gnome edition)
 Torrent file available here


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

saurabh595 said:


> +1 for BackTrack 5



+1 for BT5


----------



## amitkale (Jun 12, 2011)

Please provide windows server 2008 r2 SP1.

Regds,
Amit.


----------



## hgogoi2012 (Jun 12, 2011)

Please include *Visual Studio Ultimate 2010* with July,2011


----------



## jericoholic619 (Jun 14, 2011)

Please Provide Article on Cloud Computing.Some tutorials on VMware.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 14, 2011)

What about an article on "Reality"?


----------



## Assassin (Jun 14, 2011)

am I the only one to ask for a *fast-track on MyBB* ??


----------



## chaitanyaanand (Jun 15, 2011)

open suse 11.4


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 15, 2011)

Please try to include this-
Mac Lion Transformation for Windows 7


Mac OS Lion Transformation pack for Windows 7


----------



## keerthi teja (Jun 16, 2011)

Adobe Creative suite 5.5
Adobe - CS5.5 Master Collection


----------



## Navid (Jun 16, 2011)

I wanted a fastrack to windows deployment through windows OPK for windows vista and 7. i know that i'm a bit late in posting but please include a guide at least in the DVD. i have a toshiba laptop with a recovery dvd which has been detecting the wrong model since my motherboard was changed. i succcessfully restored to vista with the .swm files that i found to get back the oem customizations. i want to make a recovery solution for vista and 7 to easily n quickly restore the os with oem customization if i sold the laptop .Btw, im just 13, i need a lot of help


----------



## Achuth (Jun 17, 2011)

64bit apps
+1 for FT to Game Devpt.
probablt trial versions of DUke NUkem . and Alice:madness returns


----------



## Aspire (Jun 19, 2011)

Fast Track To Whitespace


----------



## Ross (Jun 20, 2011)

Windows 7 SP1 for 64bit systems please....


----------



## devilgod (Jun 20, 2011)

Many are intersted In Game Development, ur 2006 issue made me a Lil Indie Developer..but i am seekinf for more....please add Unity Game engine tutorials and Unity game engine....

+1 for Game Development


----------



## macho84 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi i would like to see if possible An overview of pc components Say gpu cpu mb ram , etc. Whats happening in future computing. Not abt how it works but say how it differs. We all know what cores are meant for and its good to know when and what are the apps which would take advantage of these core. How new 6 core and upcoming 8 cores would differ.


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 21, 2011)

Visual Studio 2010!!
Fast track to visual studio..

windows transformation packs...!!!!!


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 21, 2011)

keerthi teja said:


> Adobe Creative suite 5.5
> Adobe - CS5.5 Master Collection



+1

A MUST MUST MUST this month !!


----------



## vampire2311 (Jun 22, 2011)

The latest sensation *GOOGLE CHROME OS*

Provide the .iso image of Google Chrome OS. So that we can give it a try before going for a Samsung Chromebook in the market...


----------



## sygeek (Jun 22, 2011)

There isn't any official Build image of Chrome OS yet. Although there is a very famous unofficial Chrome OS Image by Hexxeh - Vanilla.


----------



## braindead (Jun 23, 2011)

saurabh595 said:


> Please consider Fast track to *Backtrack* linux and *python* language
> also include more linux softwares and games


+1 
Python tutorial videos by Bucky in previous issue was great. Would like to see continuation of that.




> angry birds for pC


Plus more flash based games for umm timepass


----------



## jayantr7 (Jun 26, 2011)

Just one thing, please include apps which can run on Win 7's 64-bit platform. I always do get problem as most apps you all provide doesn't work on my computer!


----------



## braindead (Jun 27, 2011)

mysticjr7 said:


> Just one thing, please include apps which can run on Win 7's 64-bit platform. I always do get problem as most apps you all provide doesn't work on my computer!


+1
(this is more than 5 characters)


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 28, 2011)

*Object dock plus*

or a dock with which I can add 2 docks at a time.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 29, 2011)

only one dvd for july issue???????????


----------



## gaurav.singh (Jun 29, 2011)

MS OFFICE 2010 service pack 1 would be nice and latest photoshop trial too.


----------



## Anish (Jun 30, 2011)

Fast track on building and maintaining a successful forum would encourage most enthusiasts. And fasttrack to PHP Bulletin Board will be more welcomed 

*Let this be the forum month!*


----------

